# Twins.....



## Streetking (Jan 5, 2007)

.....


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Niiiiiiiice!!!!!!*

Just thought I chime in since this thread is getting no love! Why did you do both psychlo X's? Big time cross rider, I take it! Anyhow, those are fackin beautiful frames!!! What size are they? I want a Moots sooooo bad but I would need to do a custom build and their pricing just went through the roof! frame for the Vamoots was $2750, now $2900 which isn't too bad. But the custom went from $350 last year to $450 earlier this year to $650 as of Oct 1st!!! I would definitely need a custom frame as I need a 54.5 ETT which the 53.5 has but the headtube would be way too short at 12.9 cm stock. My current bike, a Fondy Carb Level has a 54.5 ETT and a 14.5 HT. I have two build projects right now- a custom Dean being made and a Colnago Extreme C waiting to be built up so I can't really afford the Moots right now! Maybe in a year or 2. Congrats on being one of the lucky ones owning a Moots- make that TWO BEAUTIFUL Moots'!!!! Ride ON!!!

TJ


----------

